# 2nd Annual Off-road Toy Run Xtreme Mud Magazine issue



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Again, I would like to thank all the 2coolers for their generous donations to the 2nd Annual Off-road Toy Run. I believe in just a matter of 3 days here I was able to raise around $2k, that went to help out many underprivileged kids for Christmas and clothing for the year. We all raised around $15k total. The weather was in the 20's this morning with light rain. We had around 300 bikes or more signed up to go, but like the boat run, it was a main factor in a lot canceling. We still had a great turn out, and raised a great amount out for the Crosby Care program. 

So to all you awesome 2coolers who donated, I hope you see this. Again, thank you very, very much!


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Yall do good work. Maybe one of these days my Wife and I can make the trip.


----------

